# Two twin large correct alpine bucklings Montana!



## Ann Bond (Aug 6, 2010)

I have 2 black bucklings born today available for sale. Both are large and correct. There dam is a high appraising doe from the Pearl Valley herd in Colorado. 150 each if purchased before end of April! Buy now and decide if you want horns or hornless. I will be disbudding otherrwise by 4 days old. Theze boys will be big and have wonderful dispositons. There dam is the sweetest doe in my herd. Contact Ann here or 406-3eight13 five45. Can send pix!


----------

